

Startup lets you sell your job before quitting - pain_perdu
http://www.goodgolem.com/

======
97-109-107
This feels dirty, ingenious, but dirty. Isn't this simony 2.0
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simony](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simony))?

